

IPhone 5 to launch October 15th according to France Telecom CEO - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/15/iphone-5-to-launch-october-15th-according-to-france-telecom-ceo/

======
systemtrigger
You have submitted over 70 links to that blog in the past 3 months. Please
share only your best hacker relevant posts.

